# How to cut hole for 120mm fan at bottom of case?



## oli_ramsay (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a spare 120mm fan an I would like to have an additional intake at the bottom of my case.  It's a Thermaltake Soprano DX 








I was thinking perhaps the best way would be using a holesaw drill bit of 115mm diameter like this:






But it does say that they can only be used on wood or plasterboard.

Another thing I was thinking was a dremel like the one here (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dremel-420-24...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14)

But would that dremel bit fit on an ordinary drill or would I need to buy a seperate bit of kit?

Any suggestion welcome.  Thanks


----------



## onry (Jul 2, 2008)

get yourself one of these it comes with several additions that come in handy and you can get the reinforced cutting disks pretty reasonable also.
I've used it pretty much for all the cuts im doing on my CM 690 case
onry


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

lol, get one of these from a homedepot or hardware store




The red handle ones from WISS are for cutting left hand circles.

They will last for years, are about $5 to $12

The reason NOT to get a dremel is $$$$$, not only when you buy it but the disks are $$ every time you use it.

The hole saw you show may work 1 time (maybe not) The good ones (about $34 just for the 4 1/2" one) are called Bi-Metal and are more sturdy.

PS: by the way, good post Oli. This thread should help many.


----------



## onry (Jul 2, 2008)

MK does have a point there. i have had mine for quite awhile and i use it for more than cuttin on my rigs LOL.
i wish i had room in my small workshop for all the other tools i would like to have  
onry


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

I have one of the 400 series Dremels (has 2X the power of the 300 series) and I use it for fine detail work.. the stupid re-inforced cutting wheels are $$.

To get a deal on the cutting wheels MNPCTech has bigger ones (last longer)
http://www.mnpctech.com/DremelDisc.html

Maybe cause Im older but having those disks explode in my face isant fun anymore

One other option for Dremels if you just have to have one and dont have a lot of money is these
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94076
Thet arent the best but for a few bucks you can see if you have Dremel skills.

But I have a pair of those compound action shears that are over 40 years old, still work.


----------



## gimpster123 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice case   I have the same one- huge isn't it? I would recomend using a dremel with a cut off wheel- otherwise you could drill a pilot hole then use a tin snips- but the sheet metal is pretty thick for that.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2008)

blank CD + jigsaw with fine tooth metal blade FTW!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I might be able to manage this without having to buy anything (which is always the best option )

A CD is exactly the right size template, so I'll mark out a hole, drill the outline so I can fit a hacksaw blade in there, then just saw the hole away.  When I've done that, I think maybe use a circular file and smooth it down to a acceptable level


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

*...*

I picked up one of these  http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672841&subctgrid=1408474396672871 cause I didn't wanna spend the $$$ on a dremel.  I've been using the dremel bits because they seem to last longer but I am pleased with the purchase (was on sale for $15 at the time.  It seems to be almost exactly like a dremel cept prolly cheaper components inside.  I've used hole saws, jig saws,hac saws, and I've even used skill saws for alum (doesn't do good things to the blade).  The jig saw seems to be the simplist but it doesn't get into all the places a dremel will (a dremel can have the same problem).  I have found that having a choice is best if you do alot of metal work cause there will most likely be situations where your fav just wont do the job you want.  
A fan at the botom should improve cooling a fair bit ...


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

i use this






however i dont like holes at the bottom of the cabinet sucking from the base they ALWAYS bring in dust and dust is an enemy to electronics due to micro accumulations and heat buildup.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

@skizo, I dont know what you got because the link's displaying this to me:




But I really wanna know because it's a tool that I'll probably only use this one time and I really dont wanna spend more than ~£15

@echo, The case is sat on top my my desk and it shouldn't accumulate much dust there (as opposed to on the floor).  I like the look of that jigsaw but it looks pricey.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 2, 2008)

Just go with the tinsnips and a little sweat then and you should be fine.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> @skizo, I dont know what you got because the link's displaying this to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried it too and same thing.  It looks like we have to have a Canadian postal code to access it.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 2, 2008)

You want precision?  Get a plasma cutter!! HaHa  http://science.howstuffworks.com/plasma-cutter.htm


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

http://science.howstuffworks.com/question553.htm

Or one of these lol


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I like the look of that jigsaw but it looks pricey.



its doesnt have to be a pricey model, there are many cheaper models out there that are more than adequate for hobby use. if i remember correctly i think mine cost about the equivalent of $30 then i also bought assorted blades for wood , plastic and metal . Ive used it for lots of projects so far , including my case side window.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> @skizo, I dont know what you got because the link's displaying this to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sorry, try this :  
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...Hash=1e7257963aa21287ff6daa161023bd5fa9f027c8


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

NVM it gave me an example one and I used that. 

Ahh a rotary tool kit, seems kool.





Seems they can be had for quite cheap   You reckon this one will be up to the job?

EDIT: found this ting on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Challenge-Rot...1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

might get it


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

v1m 4g2, it's a jobmate rotory tool kit 36 peice...
must be a cookie deal....


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

don't know about the one in your pic, my jobmate seems to do just fine.  I can't say how it'll stand up to excessive use but for light duty it seems perfect.  I aslo have a dremel but it's an oldie with no variable speed.  I preferr the jobmate out of the two.  The dremel quick release cutting disks are my fav.  they are bigger and easier to change.   I tried a couple grinding stones that came witht the kit but they fell apart pretty quick.  I find the jig saw works my back more so I go with the smallest tool that'll do the job.  Even though it's small, the rotory tool won't do it all without some extra attachments... (will depend on the project)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> v1m 4g2, it's a jobmate rotory tool kit 36 peice...
> must be a cookie deal....



v1m 4g2 

Anyway looks a lot like the one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Challenge-Rot...1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

specs wise, not sure about quality wise.

Think I should bid?


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 2, 2008)

A dremel is the perfect tool for this kind of work
for my self i use angle grinder with thin grinding disk


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> v1m 4g2
> 
> Anyway looks a lot like the one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Challenge-Rot...1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...




can't one be found at a store in that price range? bidding is fun but why wait for delivery if ya can get it near the same price after a 5 min drive. (k don't know your situation so ...)



v1m4g2 is my postal code, it works for me lol.  i deleted my cookie and it got me in the site so I'm not sure what to tell ya...  sometimes sites use the space, sometimes they don't


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> A dremel is the perfect tool for this kind of work
> for my self i use angle grinder with thin grinding disk



Forgive my ignorance, but it this a dremel?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Challenge-Rot...1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

Will it be up to the job?

I'm tempted to bid


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

dremel is a name brand ...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> dremel is a name brand ...



 stupid me lol

I assumed it was a tool hehe.

I'm gonna bid on that challenge rotary tool kit, I think it'll be fine.

Cheers for all your help


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

stupid isn't not knowing, it's not wanting to know   Hope ya find one at a good price, it'll open many modding doors   Hehe, I'm curious to see what you will end up doing with it, should be interesting...


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> EDIT: found this ting on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Challenge-Rot...1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> might get it



yep that will work too just that its a but more work and will make a barrage or sparks  , i have a dremel too and used to use it before i got the power saw.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10AVIATION-TI...:1|65:2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

how bout these?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Just bought these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-Aviation-T...3462&_trkparms=39:1|65:2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

For only £5

I'll drill a hole first and cut round a CD outline.  I shalln't bother drilling screw holes for the fan, I'll probably just blue-tac it down.


----------



## klva80 (Jul 2, 2008)

jeje this is the right way to cut holes press here


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Just bought these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-Aviation-T...3462&_trkparms=39:1|65:2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> For only £5
> 
> I'll drill a hole first and cut round a CD outline.  I shalln't bother drilling screw holes for the fan, I'll probably just blue-tac it down.



Those look like the ones for straight cuts, the curved ones make circles easier.(but GREAT DEAL on the price)
(the straight ones work, just need to be a bit more careful)

Here is a link to show the different versions,(I use the M1Rs 95% of the time)
http://www.cooperhandtools.com/bran...att_id=WIS001&att1=Snips&att2=Compound Action
(WISS make the best ones)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 2, 2008)

If you decide to have a hole in the bottom of the case (a tip I often give), THEN:

1./ It really should be passive (no fan) due to dust
2./ You can make the hole fxxking HUGE. Take the whole bottom out
3./ You should put a mesh in the hole... to maintain rigidity and keep foreign objects from getting in, and keep things from falling out
4./ You should use a gauze if you are in a dusty environment, esp. if on carpet.
5./ A HUGE passive intake (filtered) on the bottom is a great way to get air in. No need for intake fans anymore. Just exit fans at top and back.


If you do decide to go for a round hole (I'm not a fan), then you should buy a cutting saw that is designed for thin metal or stone. Basically its a diamond tipped abrasive approach to cutting.  Mount a block of wood behind (g-clamps) for stability and keeping the surface flat. Then cut away.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

nice job there kvla, I was gonna paint the inside of my case black but I gave up before I started 

I dunno where to get WISS tools here in the UK, but I think (hope ) that the cheapo ones will do the job.

Cheers 4 the input guys 

Thanks for the input


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

the cheapo ones are fine. I especially like the cheapo ones because if you are not sure if modding is for you it gives you a chance to find out without spending $$$$$.

Later on you can always upgrade.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2008)

have fun making a circle in your case with tin snip's and save your money now for your dremmel disk's


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

intel igent said:


> have fun making a circle in your case with tin snip's and save your money now for your dremmel disk's



Ok it cant get any easier than this (total time 3min) I used the heaviest panel I had, an old HP side panel and the same straight made in China inexpensive cutters you bought on EBay

I use a 120mm fan grill as it allows placement of the screw holes also






I draw a circle around it with a sharpie (dont forget to mark the fan mount holes)





I drill a hole so the snips can get started





Using the straight cutters I nibble the hole with about 1/4" nibbles (the curved snips work even better)









Hole done





to clean up the edge a bit(and to get rid of the sharp part) I take a 1/2 round file 





Mount the grill





Now yes you can spend $70 on a dremel and another $1+ each for the cutting disks, you can listen to the very loud noise (and upset any pets,family near) and take a chance on the wheel exploding (25,000 rpm) and the mess involved and end up with a hole not as nice but the choice is yours...


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2008)

thnx for the pix/mini guide but i still prefer a jig-saw


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the mini guide MK .  Looks easy and professionally done.  I've seen others done using saws and dremels but they leave jagged/rough edges which look asthetically displeasing.

I very much doubt mine will be as clean and smooth as yours, but I'll try and make it so.  Those look very much like the tin snips I bought as well which puts me at ease a bit more.

I think I'll get a 120mm grill too just to stop stuff gettin sucked in there.

Cheers


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Thanks for the mini guide MK .  Looks easy and professionally done.  I've seen others done using saws and dremels but they leave jagged/rough edges which look asthetically displeasing.
> 
> I very much doubt mine will be as clean and smooth as yours, but I'll try and make it so.  Those look very much like the tin snips I bought as well which puts me at ease a bit more.
> 
> ...



the secret is to practice on a scrap, the more you do the better it looks. One other tip is when cutting cut in 1/4" bits and dont completely close the snips, stop just before they close.

If you close them they will leave a little bend in the cut, and it will leave about 100 little bends in the circle. The file can clean up most mistakes though so dont freak out if its not perfect.
If your hole is not perfect you can use a bit of rubber edge to make it look better
http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

The most important part is the snips and file will last you for "YEARs" of service and require no maintenance.

Have fun Oli


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 2, 2008)

Make a square hole. Get a square fan and square fan grill to fit. MUCH EASIER. All these have built-in dust filters


----------

